# Living with Diabetes



## Patnono (Oct 14, 2018)

I was diagnosed a year ago, I've been taking my medication religiously, eating and excercise not so much.  I suffer from anxiety and depression.  I stay in the house alot. Just started taking classes for diabetes, just hitting me how serious it is, keeping up with it seems overwhelming, testing all the time. It's causing problems with my anxiety.  The thing is when im having an episode,I have trouble eating, which is bad for my blood sugar.  I don't know if I can do this?  Is there anyone out there living with Diabetes?  It seems like a death sentence? Thanks for reading


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 14, 2018)

We all have something to deal with.

I spend less than five minutes a day testing and taking my medications. 

For me, the biggest challenge is changing my eating habits, I have my ups and downs with that.

It is also frustrating because Diabetes changes over time so what works today may not work next month or next year.

This is the first disease that I've had to deal with that I can't cure only attempt to slow down and that too is a little bit frustrating.

Just put one foot in front of the other, things have a way of working out.

Good luck!


----------



## rgp (Oct 14, 2018)

Patnono said:


> I was diagnosed a year ago, I've been taking my medication religiously, eating and excercise not so much.  I suffer from anxiety and depression.  I stay in the house alot. Just started taking classes for diabetes, just hitting me how serious it is, keeping up with it seems overwhelming, testing all the time. It's causing problems with my anxiety.  The thing is when im having an episode,I have trouble eating, which is bad for my blood sugar.  I don't know if I can do this?  Is there anyone out there living with Diabetes?  It seems like a death sentence? Thanks for reading




 What are your numbers ? and what 'symptoms' are you feeling.

  They tell me, I'm pre-diabetic. A1c 6.0 Metformin seems to be doing the job for me currently.  

 Not to sound like a wise ass but,..."I don't know if I can do this?"...you don't have a choice.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks for writing, this is the first disease I've had to deal with.  I've been reading up on it and, it seems like constant testing?  Just looking for somebody who's had diabetes who tell me about their experience?  I'm scared of eating the wrong thing?


----------



## Patnono (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks for writing, I don't know my numbers?  My doctor told me I didn't need to check my numbers?  I was surprised by that?  Another doctor said because my numbers must be very good?  I get tested every 3 months.  So far so good.  And your right, I have no choice. But afraid of eating the wrong thing?  There's only 3 things to eat, protein and carbs?  Hard to get full.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Patnono, first of all your questions marks at the end of most of your sentences are confusing.

Ask you doctor for literature on what you should and should not eat too much of.

There are many hundreds of websites with good info on how to manage your eating.

Good luck!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 15, 2018)

Wife and I are both Diabetic II. I was diagnosed in 2008 and she was diagnosed a few years ago. We are both on Metformin, but I'm on Glipizide as well. I take two Metformin 1000mg in AM and PM along with a 5mg Glipizide. We use to test more during the week than we do now, but generally it's a couple of times a week. Our bg numbers are generally 150 or so and both of our PCP's are ok with that. We no longer have regular sugar in our home and our fruit (in a can) is always "No Sugar Added". I use Spenda and a "sugar free" creamer in my coffee, but don't drink coffee all day, just a cup or two in the AM. 

We watch what we eat, but still eat a few things we really, really like, that we probably shouldn't, but...…….
Exercise: Not a whole lot when it's so darn humid and hot (northeastern Florida). Do have the Wii Game, but have cut back on playing it due to my cataract surgeries right now. 

It is a PITB being a Diabetic II, but better than having to use insulin everyday in a needle.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Thanks for writing, I don't know my numbers?  My doctor told me I didn't need to check my numbers?  I was surprised by that?  Another doctor said because my numbers must be very good?  I get tested every 3 months.  So far so good.  And your right, I have no choice. But afraid of eating the wrong thing?  There's only 3 things to eat, protein and carbs?  Hard to get full.



Are you not testing your levels several times a day?  I don't understand what you're saying here.  If you're testing yourself you will know how you're doing by your numbers.  As others have said there is a lot of good diabetes info available on the internet.  

I'm neither diabetic nor even pre-diabetic, but my extended family is so loaded with diabetes that I bought a testing kit to check my levels on a regular basis.  It's good motivation to stay on the straight and narrow with my weight, exercise regimen and eating habits.


----------



## Patnono (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks for writing, I'm in a weekly class for diabetes which has been very informative.  I'm eating differently which is more expensive, excercise I'm trying, aside from my anxiety, I also have chronic fatigue syndrome, it's a debilitating disease.  Its just that diabetes seems more complex, test my sugar when I do this and when I don't do that? Sounds like I'll be spending a lot of my time testing It's seems overwhelming to me. I haven't had any luck with doctors they don't seem to care?


----------



## Patnono (Oct 15, 2018)

That's great that you're being pro-active with your health.  You misunderstood my message, my doctor said I didn't need to test myself, I do get tested every 3 months for that and my kidneys.  Worried about eating the wrong thing


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 15, 2018)

I've never heard of anyone who has diabetes of either type who doesn't have to test their own blood sugar levels.  That just doesn't make any sense.   Testing is the only way to manage what's going on in your body.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

I never heard of this either. You say your in an informative Diabetes Class? Did you ask them about the need to self test?


----------



## Patnono (Oct 15, 2018)

Yes, she said to go by what my doctor said?  But another doctor said that she probably said that because my glucose reading was so good.  That I still don't get?  Their are times when I get Shakey had read that when that happens it's because your sugar is low.  I don't even know how to test myself?  I have the equipment for it, but can't find anyone to show me.


----------



## Harold Hayden (Oct 15, 2018)

I too have never heard of a diabetic that a doctor would not recommend a test for glucose at least once daily. I do a glucose test every morning before eating or drinking anything and have an A1c test every 3 months. Is there diabetic alive that does not know what their last A1c reading was?

My wife recently was prescribed Juva something or the other, but without any daily testing, etc and was told to come back for A1c testing in 3 months. The reason being that her A1c jumped up from previous annual tests, not because she is being diagnosed as diabetic, but as a precaution. It had historically been in the 6.0~6.2 range and jumped to 6.5.

Carbs should be very limited. My experience has upping the protein and lowering the carb intake as being beneficial. However, upping the protein intake has other drawbacks, so you will need to limit the food intake.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Yes, she said to go by what my doctor said?  But another doctor said that she probably said that because my glucose reading was so good.  That I still don't get?  Their are times when I get Shakey had read that when that happens it's because your sugar is low.  *I don't even know how to test myself?  I have the equipment for it, but can't find anyone to show me.*



Ask your class. That's what it's for.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 15, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Yes, she said to go by what my doctor said? But another doctor said that she probably said that because my glucose reading was so good. That I still don't get? Their are times when I get Shakey had read that when that happens it's because your sugar is low.* I don't even know how to test myself? I have the equipment for it, but can't find anyone to show me.*



This thread is starting to sound odd to me.

Detailed testing instructions are included in the package with the glucometer and the test strip refills.

In this area newly diagnosed diabetics usually attend a 3 or 4 session workshop with a dietician that goes over available medications, testing, diet, etc...

When I was first diagnosed with diabetes my PCP considered it mild and only had me test a few times each week at different times to see the range of highs and lows that I was experiencing. Now that my diabetes has become worse he has me test 3 times each day.

In another post, you mentioned that the cost of food is now higher.  I believe that once you adjust to a low carb way of eating basic foods you will see your costs go down. Things like frozen vegetables, bag salads, no sugar added fruit cups, whole grain cereal and bread, chicken, tuna, sardines, etc... are not much fun but they are no more expensive than a high carb convenience food diet.

Turn off all of the noise, including my posts. Stick with the information that your instructor and your current PCP provide and IMO you will be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## Kadee (Oct 15, 2018)

I live in Australia and most chemists sell,and will show you how to,do your daily blood tests 

I’m talking from expericence as I was told I had diabetes 2 however after loosing quite a bit of weight I don’t have it anymore 
I cut out quite a few carbs to loose weight and now find I can’t eat to many carbs I used to,eat  2 slices of toast for breakfast now I eat yoghurt and fruit and maybe 1/2 slice of toast.

Despite being re tested for diabetes,and being told I don’t have it .... I still test my blood at least once a month and keep,it on a great easy to,use app on my iPad .

Its nothing to be afraid of patnono wash your hands p, dry and prick your finger with device supplied with your kit  ..put a drop on the test strip and if done correct your BS readings will,show up for you to write down 
I have a abbots brand device they have a toll free number anyone can ring and they will also take you through step by step 

Im pretty sure any brand device would offer the same service ,they also supply batteries free of charge once a year and the device I have has a lifetime warranty so if it fails they replace free of charge for your life .,you can’t get better than that


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2018)

Originally Posted by *Patnono* 

 
                 Yes, she said to go by what my doctor said?   But another doctor said that she probably said that because my glucose  reading was so good.  That I still don't get?  Their are times when I  get Shakey had read that when that happens it's because your sugar is  low.  *I don't even know how to test myself?  I have the equipment for it, but can't find anyone to show me.

*I learned on YouTube.  This three minute video explains it all.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMMpeLLgdgY


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 15, 2018)

radishrose said:


> ask your class. That's what it's for.



yes!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 15, 2018)

Patnono, Maybe your doc has said you are pre-diabetic, rather than being actually diabetic.   I just don't buy that any doctor treating a diabetic patient would tell them not to test their blood.  And why do you have testing gear if you are not supposed to use it?

My husband was diabetic, and I found that managing a diabetic diet wasn't any more expensive than a regular balanced diet, but it does require more attention, and you can't really use prepared foods which are full of sugar and salt and all kinds of unpronounceable things and are terrible for you anyway.

Make it your number one concern to figure out what's going on with your diabetes.  Besides the fact that it can kill you, it can cause all kinds of awful things, such as blindness, for example.  My husband largely refused to take it seriously or cooperate with dietary restrictions and medication management, which had all kinds of awful consequences.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Patnono, Maybe your doc has said you are pre-diabetic, rather than being actually diabetic.   I just don't buy that any doctor treating a diabetic patient would tell them not to test their blood.  And why do you have testing gear if you are not supposed to use it?
> 
> My husband was diabetic, and I found that managing a diabetic diet wasn't any more expensive than a regular balanced diet, but it does require more attention, and you can't really use prepared foods which are full of sugar and salt and all kinds of unpronounceable things and are terrible for you anyway.
> 
> Make it your number one concern to figure out what's going on with your diabetes.  Besides the fact that it can kill you, it can cause all kinds of awful things, such as blindness, for example.  My husband largely refused to take it seriously or cooperate with dietary restrictions and medication management, which had all kinds of awful consequences.



I agree with everything Butterfly wrote and will add that I'm so fearful of becoming diabetic because I've also seen the repercussions suffered by close friends and relatives who didn't take it seriously.  Two went blind, several had toes, then feet, then the bottom halves of their legs amputated, one died of a massive heart attack in his early fifties as a direct result of ignoring it.  All who've passed died far too young.  Now I'm watching the younger set struggle with the same disease.  Unfortunately, many are modeling the cavalier attitudes of their now-deceased parents.  Tragic.      

Patnono: Diabetes is as serious as a heart attack - which it can cause.  I'd recommend that you phone your doctor's office, ask specifically if you are diabetic or pre-diabetic.  If you haven't gotten a written copy of your test results, ask what they are and write them down.  Then request an emailed or USPS copy of those results and start a file.  (It's hard to imagine any modern doctor's office or lab that doesn't automatically generate and distribute a patient's copy these days.)  

Most importantly, make a list of just a few questions before making the phone call.  While they are responding with the information, open both ears, tale notes, and stop talking.  (Harder than you think.  Our tendency is to be thinking about what we want to say next rather than listening closely to what the other person is saying.)


----------



## toffee (Oct 20, 2018)

TALKING  about diabetics -my husband - had it now for about 10 years  and medication has been ok '
but he has just had heart surgery which went ok -- but hes heel wont heal up coz of poor blood flow 
any ideas to what would be good to have ' if anyone has the same problem ...appreciated !!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 20, 2018)

toffee said:


> TALKING  about diabetics -my husband - had it now for about 10 years  and medication has been ok '
> but he has just had heart surgery which went ok -- but hes heel wont heal up coz of poor blood flow
> any ideas to what would be good to have ' if anyone has the same problem ...appreciated !!



My husband had a really bad car accident and healing was a huge problem -- even his bones woldn't knit properly..  He finally healed up, but it took a very long time and they had actually told me that amputation might be the only answer if his injuries to one of his legs refused to heal.  Diabetes  can be a really terrible thing.  I would add that he wasn't very compliant with dietary management or even medication management and that made it much worse, of course. 

I hope your husband's foot heals up as it supposed to.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2018)

I've had so many loved ones who weren't/aren't remotely disciplined about diabetes management, but the price tag for that is very high.  It's such an awful disease that affects the body in unseen ways.  

Toffee, I hope for the best for your husband.


----------



## ROBIN48 (Nov 7, 2018)

I have type 2 and am on pump therapy and I test four times a day. If your diabetic you should test.


----------



## Colleen (Nov 8, 2018)

I had bloodwork a month ago and have had a heck of a time getting my results from the office. That's another story, but today when we went to town we stopped at the doctor's office and I picked up my results. The doctor wrote on it that everything was normal. I was especially interested in my cholesterol because I quit taking a statin several months ago. The numbers were very good so I was pleased.

However, my HGB A1c was 6.2. That's in the prediabetic zone and since I don't have any family history (I was adopted) and I'm 72, everything is going to be a surprise from here on out. I was wondering why my doctor said this was "normal". I'm going to be much more vigilent with my diet and take off a few pounds. I'm scheduled for an appointment with him in January so I'll talk to him then.

Patnono....contact your doctor and ask questions. If you have to go back in to see him then do it. You were a defeatist in your other posts for family relationships so I think this is your personality, but prediabetes and diabetes is nothing to fool around with. There are answers if you just ask them. As far as equipment for testing goes...I don't understand that at all. You would need a Rx from the doctor to get equipment and any pharmacy will show you how to use it.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 8, 2018)

My blood test result back when I was first diagnosed was an A1C of 6.1 and my doctor said outright I was diabetic, and she was right. My overnight fasting result was 140 whereas normal would be under 100. Anyone diagnosed as "pre-diabetic" still has to live and eat as a diabetic. As much as it is said, diabetics does not get reserved. Even when I went to  the "normal" of A1C of 5.7 and a overnight fasting of under 100, did not mean I was cured of diabetes. It just meant I had it controlled.


----------



## Victor (Nov 8, 2018)

I don't have diabetes but I am pre-diabetic or borderline I am told.
Sometimes this is because of stress.

I see a diabetes educator/dietician every few weeks. There is no charge for this
and she is expert on diabetes, nutrition. Find one at your local hospital and have your primary doctor
give you a referral. It is free for me and she will check your blood glucose level and advise you.
I learned a lot and I watch my carb intake and decrease sugar. The primary doctor will probably not do this.

If you can't do this, then at least get a handbook that gives you the information. I have 3 books.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 8, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Thanks for writing, I don't know my numbers?  My doctor told me I didn't need to check my numbers?  I was surprised by that?  Another doctor said because my numbers must be very good?  I get tested every 3 months.  So far so good.  And your right, I have no choice. But afraid of eating the wrong thing?  There's only 3 things to eat, protein and carbs?  Hard to get full.



Carbs are the last food class you want to eat.

Veggies, protein, quality fats and WATER.    Why do  you have to feel full?   Drink more water.

Stay away from the WHITE foods...that's not difficult.


----------



## Colleen (Nov 10, 2018)

Olivia said:


> My blood test result back when I was first diagnosed was an A1C of 6.1 and my doctor said outright I was diabetic, and she was right. My overnight fasting result was 140 whereas normal would be under 100. Anyone diagnosed as "pre-diabetic" still has to live and eat as a diabetic. As much as it is said, diabetics does not get reserved. Even when I went to  the "normal" of A1C of 5.7 and a overnight fasting of under 100, did not mean I was cured of diabetes. It just meant I had it controlled.



I was shocked, to say the least, when I saw my results and realized the doctor said they were "good". I called his office yesterday and asked for an appointment to see him so I could talk to him. The receptionist said, "Your results were good...why do you need to talk to him?" I told her I was concerned about the glucose being high and the A1c. She said she didn't have anything available until the 26th and my husband has an appointment with him that day in the morning so I'm going in with him. If the doctor brushes me off I'm finding someone else.

Until then, I'm watching carbs and sugars very carefully! I did the "Are you at risk for diabetes" on the American Diabetes Association web and my risk factor is very high at 7.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm not a medical professional so in no way am I intending to give advice about what to do about blood glucose tests higher than normal. But what I would suggest is getting a blood glucose monitor with the strips and test your blood sugar after fasting overnight and also testing one and two hours after after a meal. An overnight fasting of 120 or higher is in the diabetic range. Normal is under 100. One and two two hours after  a meal should be under 100. For a diabetic and being careful about what you eat should result in 120 or 140 at the most. Everyone is different. What foods can raise the blood sugar for one person won't do so with another person. Anything containing flour, pasta, dairy, any kind of grains raises my blood sugar. For instance. I cannot eat oatmeal. What really helped me tremendously was the book "The First Year: Type 2 Diabetes--An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed" by Gretchen Becker. 

My mother was diabetic and I fooled myself into thinking that diabetes skips a generation. Don't know where I got that idea, but I made myself believe it, but nevertheless I avoided blood tests for years because I didn't want to know, which was a very bad idea because if I just got wise about it, I might not have developed full blown diabetes. Even though my AIC became good after watching my eating and doing a lot of walking and other exercise, when eating foods that raise blood sugar, my blood sugar would spike. I'm done fooling myself. 

I am waiting for a cure. I think that's more possible for Type 1 diabetes because it's the pancreas in Type 1's that is not working--no insulin produced. It's an immune system problem that kills off the insulin. For Type II diabetics, it's insulin resistance, which means you have insulin but your blood cells resist the insulin so it can't get into your cells to do its work of converting glucose into energy. And the longer you have this condition, the pancreas starts to burn out and you've got shortage of insulin, too. 

Walmart has some lower priced blood glucose meters if you just want to try it out.  And, of course, see your doctor and get professional advice.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 10, 2018)

If I dealt with diabetes and took a drug or didn't I would still take this antioxidant.  I take it now 24 yrs for my general good health.

http://naturalsociety.com/grape-seed-extract-superior-anti-diabetes-drug/

You won't get this info from an MD.  That's for sure.  Their business is drug selling.


----------



## Colleen (Nov 10, 2018)

Olivia said:


> I'm not a medical professional so in no way am I intending to give advice about what to do about blood glucose tests higher than normal. But what I would suggest is getting a blood glucose monitor with the strips and test your blood sugar after fasting overnight and also testing one and two hours after after a meal. An overnight fasting of 120 or higher is in the diabetic range. Normal is under 100. One and two two hours after  a meal should be under 100. For a diabetic and being careful about what you eat should result in 120 or 140 at the most. Everyone is different. What foods can raise the blood sugar for one person won't do so with another person. Anything containing flour, pasta, dairy, any kind of grains raises my blood sugar. For instance. I cannot eat oatmeal. What really helped me tremendously was the book "The First Year: Type 2 Diabetes--An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed" by Gretchen Becker.
> 
> My mother was diabetic and I fooled myself into thinking that diabetes skips a generation. Don't know where I got that idea, but I made myself believe it, but nevertheless I avoided blood tests for years because I didn't want to know, which was a very bad idea because if I just got wise about it, I might not have developed full blown diabetes. Even though my AIC became good after watching my eating and doing a lot of walking and other exercise, when eating foods that raise blood sugar, my blood sugar would spike. I'm done fooling myself.
> 
> ...



Are you advising the original poster, Patnono, or me?? Good advise in any case.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 10, 2018)

Colleen said:


> Are you advising the original poster, Patnono, or me?? Good advise in any case.



Actually it was to you, Colleen. And thank you. It's something that I went through and maybe what I found from my experience to be helpful for me might be helpful to someone else going through the same thing, too


----------



## Colleen (Nov 10, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Actually it was to you, Colleen. And thank you. It's something that I went through and maybe what I found from my experience to be helpful for me might be helpful to someone else going through the same thing, too



I appreciate any advice. I'm heading to Walmart on Tuesday so I'll definitely check out the monitors. I think that's an excellent suggestion. I always thought you needed a doctor's Rx to get one.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm glad you'll be doing that, Colleen. No, you don't need a doctor's prescription to purchase a glucose monitor. In fact, that is one of my biggest gripes. My doctor wouldn't allow me to get paid by insurance for that because I wasn't "bad" enough and I only took Metformin for a very short time before I got my blood sugar under control. But even so I used the glucose meter from the very beginning to understand how food and exercise was affecting my blood sugar. Without that, I would be just guessing and waiting for my AIC to tell me how I was doing, but not telling me how and why I was doing. That to this day really makes me mad. You already feel helpless in some way, and then they tie your hands to your back. But I bought the meter and strips anyway. But if you're on Medicare now, that might be different. But still, I wouldn't wait.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you for the book recommendation, Olivia.  I've ordered a copy from my public library.  

Colleen, I bought a testing setup without a prescription.  The meter, piercer, testing strips, etc., ran about $30 at Walmart.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks for the tip about the monitor Olivia and Starsong, I may be wanting one at home in the future.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks for the tip about the monitor Olivia and Starsong, I may be wanting one at home in the future.



I have to say, the pharmacist couldn't have been kinder about explaining what I needed and how to work everything.  Between him and a YouTube video that showed how to prick my finger and how much blood to put on the strip, I was good to go.  

A word of caution: testing supplies are rather like computer printers.  I learned early in the game that every printer has its own ink refill system (which is where the manufacturer makes its money) so I always look more closely at the cost of ink replacement than printer cost itself.  Likewise, test strips will be your ongoing expense for glucose monitoring.  They vary widely in cost - and you'll probably have a 10% dud rate no matter what brand you use.  The reason I use Walmart's brand is because their test strips are the least expensive.


----------



## Colleen (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks Olivia and Starsong  I can't tell you how much I appreciate the feedback. I think I'd feel more comfortable, like Olivia, keeping track of what's going on with my body rather than waiting every 3 months for a blood test and being worried the whole time. 

When I had my appointment with the doctor in October (that's when he ordered the bloodwork), he told me to see him in 3 months. At the time, I thought that was odd. I usually only go once a year for BP med renewal. I wonder if he suspected something then????? I'm not sure because he was in and out so quick I didn't even have a chance to ask any questions about anything.

Should I be looking for any particular brand or features when I go to Walmart this week?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2018)

I use their house brand, Reli*On*.  As in rely on.  The glucose monitor was cheap - under $10.  Same with the lancing tool and lancets (I got the thinner ones on recommendation from the pharmacist).  Don't bother with the alcohol wipes - apparently any residual alcohol on your skin can alter the glucose test results.  Just wash and dry your hands before testing.   

I bought a box of strips that all showed errors.  After phoning the 800 number on the back of the box they sent a new meter and another box of strips, plus a postage free envelope for me to mail back the defective ones.  Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Colleen (Nov 11, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I use their house brand, Reli*On*.  As in rely on.  The glucose monitor was cheap - under $10.  Same with the lancing tool and lancets (I got the thinner ones on recommendation from the pharmacist).  Don't bother with the alcohol wipes - apparently any residual alcohol on your skin can alter the glucose test results.  Just wash and dry your hands before testing.
> 
> I bought a box of strips that all showed errors.  After phoning the 800 number on the back of the box they sent a new meter and another box of strips, plus a postage free envelope for me to mail back the defective ones.  Can't ask for more than that.



Thanks, StarSong  I'm also going to check Youtube.

I'm wondering if I'm worrying for nothing. My glucose on the bloodwork was 111 and that was after fasting overnight. My A1c was only 6.2. Do you think I'm overreacting???


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2018)

Colleen said:


> Thanks, StarSong  I'm also going to check Youtube.
> 
> I'm wondering if I'm worrying for nothing. My glucose on the bloodwork was 111 and that was after fasting overnight. My A1c was only 6.2. Do you think I'm overreacting???



No, I don't think you're overreacting.  In fact, I think you should be hounding your doctor for his/her lack of response to these numbers and thinking seriously about moving to a new medical group.  (I have Kaiser medical care and highly recommend it.)


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 11, 2018)

I think if I had a fear, I  would concentrate more on reducing big time sugars/carbs.  I've not had issues but I don't want them either...so in my life, I've made big changes on the above two groups of foods.  

Amazing comments on Kaiser, I would not go there and have had friends over my life who could not wait to get out of their HMO.  A friend is kinda stuck now as she gets a lot of heart meds since afib hit her.  I like to make my own decisions on doctors.


----------



## Trade (Nov 11, 2018)

Colleen said:


> Thanks, StarSong  I'm also going to check Youtube.
> 
> I'm wondering if I'm worrying for nothing. My glucose on the bloodwork was 111 and that was after fasting overnight. My A1c was only 6.2. Do you think I'm overreacting???



That's about where mine was when my Doc told me I was pre-diabetic. My A1C was 6.1 and my fasting blood sugar was 108 I think. It's nothing to be really alarmed about but you probably should be looking to make some changes in your diet. I did and mine hasn't gotten any worse since then and it's been close to 10 years.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 11, 2018)

Also I have taken chromium picolinate off and on for some yrs and taking it now again and use  cinammon for help control the diabetes issue.  There is so much prevention if one just does the work.  

To just listen to the doctors and their drugs is not my way to go.  I would take a drug if everything else fails but otherwise, nope.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2018)

Jamin, I agree that the standard American diet includes far too many sugars and simple carbs.  However, not all who are diabetic are there because of poor eating habits.  Conversely, some humans can exist on little more than pastries and heavy carbs with no blood glucose issues whatsoever.  Genetics play heavily into our tendencies to develop certain medical conditions, diabetes among them.       

My personal experience through a lifetime of many different health plans  and doctors - plus my observation of loved ones' experiences - has led  me to Kaiser.  If at some point Kaiser doesn't seem to be working for  me, I will change during the next open enrollment period.  For eight consecutive years KP has received five star ratings from California's Office of the Patient Advocate (this year they were the only health plans to do so).   Same with Medicare ratings.  

No health care plan is perfect.  We each have to be responsible for our bodies and manage our health as best we can, remembering that ultimately every one of us will end up at "game over" status.     

I am disinclined to take a lot of supplements but recognize that some believe that is a good way to go.  To each our own.


----------



## Colleen (Nov 11, 2018)

StarSong said:


> No, I don't think you're overreacting.  In fact, I think you should be hounding your doctor for his/her lack of response to these numbers and thinking seriously about moving to a new medical group.  (I have Kaiser medical care and highly recommend it.)



I have an appointment with the doc on the 26th. They are triple booked so I'm not sure how much information or attention I'll be getting from him. I'm going to be pro-active and do my testing before I go 

Where I live in AZ there is not a lot of choices for medical groups  We lived and worked in So. Cal for years until we retired in 2001 (well...hubby retired) and got out of CA. I heard good and bad things about Kaiser but I don't think that's any different than any other insurance.


----------



## Colleen (Nov 11, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Also I have taken chromium picolinate off and on for some yrs and taking it now again and use  cinammon for help control the diabetes issue.  There is so much prevention if one just does the work.
> 
> To just listen to the doctors and their drugs is not my way to go.  I would take a drug if everything else fails but otherwise, nope.



I think there are situations you can just "medicate" yourself with supplements and it works for you, but I also believe that something like diabetes is nothing to experiment with and spin the wheel of chance and see what happens. 

Several months ago, there was a discussion on here about supplements and so I tried some of them and gave them to my husband because we went off our statins. What a HUGE mistake that was! Those supplements upset my stomach so much and kicked up my GERD that I couldn't lay down to sleep or hardly eat anything without being sick. My husband had a terrible case of diarrhea for weeks. Yes, we stopped taking them but didn't start taking statins again.

What I'm saying is...if it works for you...great, but it doesn't for everyone.


----------



## oldman (Nov 11, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Wife and I are both Diabetic II. I was diagnosed in 2008 and she was diagnosed a few years ago. We are both on Metformin, but I'm on Glipizide as well. I take two Metformin 1000mg in AM and PM along with a 5mg Glipizide. We use to test more during the week than we do now, but generally it's a couple of times a week. Our bg numbers are generally 150 or so and both of our PCP's are ok with that. We no longer have regular sugar in our home and our fruit (in a can) is always "No Sugar Added". I use Spenda and a "sugar free" creamer in my coffee, but don't drink coffee all day, just a cup or two in the AM.
> 
> We watch what we eat, but still eat a few things we really, really like, that we probably shouldn't, but...…….
> Exercise: Not a whole lot when it's so darn humid and hot (northeastern Florida). Do have the Wii Game, but have cut back on playing it due to my cataract surgeries right now.
> ...




Swimming is a great exercise and because you live in the heat, it would also be refreshing, especially this time of year. Maybe you should consider swimming laps each day.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 11, 2018)

Here is an important consideration to the diabetic epidemic:

https://www.naturalnews.com/036038_gluten-free_diet_celiac_disease.html


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 11, 2018)

Colleen said:


> I think there are situations you can just "medicate" yourself with supplements and it works for you, but I also believe that something like diabetes is nothing to experiment with and spin the wheel of chance and see what happens.
> 
> Several months ago, there was a discussion on here about supplements and so I tried some of them and gave them to my husband because we went off our statins. What a HUGE mistake that was! Those supplements upset my stomach so much and kicked up my GERD that I couldn't lay down to sleep or hardly eat anything without being sick. My husband had a terrible case of diarrhea for weeks. Yes, we stopped taking them but didn't start taking statins again.
> 
> What I'm saying is...if it works for you...great, but it doesn't for everyone.



I mix it all and avoid pharma drugs as best I can...I've had enough damage from their drugs and this is my experience and where I choose to do my healing.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Here is an important consideration to the diabetic epidemic:
> 
> https://www.naturalnews.com/036038_gluten-free_diet_celiac_disease.html



I read the article as well as the article on which is was based.  The amount of spin (or poor reporting) by Natural News is astounding.  All emphasis is mine.  

Natural News first sentence: 
"New research finds that almost *one in four adolescents in the United States have diabetes or pre-diabetes*, according to _The New York Times_."

The NY Times first sentence:
_"Nearly one in four American adolescents *may be on the verge of  developing *Type 2 diabetes or could already be diabetic, representing a  sharp increase in the disease’s prevalence among children ages 12 to 19  since a decade ago, when it was estimated that fewer than one in 10 were  at risk for or had diabetes, according to a new study."   _

Deeper in the NY Times article it states: 
"Researchers said *the data should be interpreted with caution because the  prediabetes and diabetes status of the adolescents was based on a  single test of each participant’s fasting blood glucose level, which  could be unreliable in children if they had not fasted for at least 8  hours before taking the test. In addition, children this age are going  through puberty, a process that induces insulin resistance."

*Most of the Natural News cited links are broken with 404 errors or refer back to other pages on Natural News.  This is one of the reasons that the information presented by many websites should be take with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## Colleen (Nov 11, 2018)

With diabetes, heredity has a lot to do with if you'll develop it or not. Like StarSong said, she has a family history of it. I was adopted so I don't have any idea if it's part of my family DNA or not. Anything that comes my way as I get older will be a total surprise.

I think "natural" supplements have a place for some things, but diabetes isn't one of them.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 11, 2018)

Colleen said:


> With diabetes, heredity has a lot to do with if you'll develop it or not. Like StarSong said, she has a family history of it. I was adopted so I don't have any idea if it's part of my family DNA or not. Anything that comes my way as I get older will be a total surprise.
> 
> I think "natural" supplements have a place for some things, but diabetes isn't one of them.



That's fine, we'll just agree to disagree as I feel supplements are good adjuncts for just about everything people deal with or are working to prevent.   I've been studying and taking supplements for over 25 yrs so some years I'd say.  

24 yrs of taking Grape Seed Extract has been a real salvation in my life and one issue it addresses is reduction of diabetes issues.

http://naturalsociety.com/grape-seed-extract-superior-anti-diabetes-drug/


----------

